# Handwashing, preventative maintenance



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi folks, I do have a question that i should have known a long time ago,,, 

What does everyone use to wash their hands and arms before they handle any maintenance issues with a tank or handling of fish, so that oils & any other things that can harm fish or water quality are completely removed. 

Example: i don't think it would be a good idea to wash your hands with anti-bacterial soap and rinse and then handle a fish or put them in the tank. If not rinsed thoroughly, would that not have any adverse effects?

Thanks for any tips or discussion.
Cheers!!!!


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Soap and water.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I never wash mine before maintanace unless I have javex or been using cleaning supplies never seem to affect my fish.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I think it would be more of an issue if you use hand lotions frequently. I usually don't use those, so I don't worry about washing hands before handling the aquarium. Now *after*, that's another issue!


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

I just make sure that I get all of the soap off (no slippery parts on my hands) before putting my hands in any of my tanks. I also use chemical free organic soap, as long as you get all the soap off it should not matter.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I do the same as Pat but make sure I clean very well afterwards, have not had an issue with fish.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i just rinse with the hottest water i can take


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If there's nothing oily/waxy on my hands, I ususally just scrub my hands under running water for a second, and towel off.

However, I have really dry skin, so I often have a cream/moisturizer on. I try to avoid tank work when I have cream on my hands/arms (since I'm in my 24" deep tank up to my armpits ).

Also, it's generally good practice to just leave your paws out of the tank - so I have some grabber tongs and long tweezers for most tasks.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

tks for all the tips folks,,,,I guess the key is in the "rinse" and keeping hands out as much as possible... 

I also have those long handled scissors/tongs as well so that i can avoid skin to water contact.....

So i see no one uses any special handcleaners or anything designed for aquarium use.... just plain good ole "regular" soap and a good rinse......

thanks everyone for their inputs.... 

sheldon


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Regular soap and water rinsed well before going into the tank and washed again very well after.


----------

